# Did I do good? Honda HS622



## parks450

Was looking for a used snowblower locally here in wyoming to gear up for winter and cane across this Honda HS622. I didnt know much or anything at all about them so I started researching them and it seems they are pretty rare and hard to come by in good shape. Well this thing is mint, and seems well taken care of. If your curious what I paid for it, I paid $375

We were planning a little trip about 2 hours away to go christmas shopping, so I searched for snowblowers in that area and came across it. Once I saw it in person I knew it was the one lol. Anyways here are some pics if I can get them to load. Opinions welcome, also if there is something you recommend or if your aware of common problems on these please feel free to let me know. John


----------



## Yanmar Ronin

The market is different here of course, but I'd say you stole it... especially if it's in as good a condition as it looks.

Enjoy, and :welcome: .


----------



## JnC

Although it doesnt have the hydrostatic transmission but the 622 is a very capable machine. Machine seems to be in very good condition, not sure about market over there but here in the NE a machine such as that goes for $500~$700 so I'd say you got a great deal .


----------



## micah68kj

Sweet machine at a good price. Take care of it and it will take care of you.:goodjob:


----------



## YSHSfan

You did great on it.....!

:blowerhug:


----------



## Freezn

parks450 said:


> We were planning a little trip about 2 hours away to go christmas shopping, so I searched for snowblowers in that area and came across it.



Too funny. I find myself doing the same thing whenever I travel outside the New England area for business. I'll give Craigslist a quick scan just to see what the market price is dictating in that area. Congrats on the HS622. Nice powerful compact machine with the Honda GX160 commercial engine. Honda sold the HS622 in the US from 1996 to 1999. Looks to be in great condition, but given that it's at least 18 years old, I would highly recommend pulling the auger rakes and coating the auger shafts with anti-seize. Who knows the last time the auger shafts were greased? This will ensure the auger rakes are free to spin on the auger shaft allowing the shear pins to do their job and prevent catastrophic damage to the auger gearbox in the event the machine hits something hard. Other than that, just change the oil and sparkplug and you should be good to go.


----------



## orangputeh

wow, great deal!

my neighbor has one and asked me to look at it over before winter. all we did ws change the plug and oil. he didn't need anything else.

no belts! don't know much about them. they are rare. you should get at least 50 years out of it


----------



## parks450

Freezn said:


> Too funny. I find myself doing the same thing whenever I travel outside the New England area for business. I'll give Craigslist a quick scan just to see what the market price is dictating in that area. Congrats on the HS622. Nice powerful compact machine with the Honda GX160 commercial engine. Honda sold the HS622 in the US from 1996 to 1999. Looks to be in great condition, but given that it's at least 18 years old, I would highly recommend pulling the auger rakes and coating the auger shafts with anti-seize. Who knows the last time the auger shafts were greased? This will ensure the auger rakes are free to spin on the auger shaft allowing the shear pins to do their job and prevent catastrophic damage to the auger gearbox in the event the machine hits something hard. Other than that, just change the oil and sparkplug and you should be good to go.


Yea it is a habit lol, never know if a good deal could come up and it paid off this time. Is that an easy job to pull the auger rakes ? This is my first snow blower and im not real familiar with them. The fella I bought it from gave me the owners manual as well, would it be in there? 

Ive worked on a bit of small engines, ie chainsaws, lawn mowers etc just never a snow blower. Thanks for any help


----------



## parks450

orangputeh said:


> wow, great deal!
> 
> my neighbor has one and asked me to look at it over before winter. all we did ws change the plug and oil. he didn't need anything else.
> 
> no belts! don't know much about them. they are rare. you should get at least 50 years out of it


Haha I would take that. No belts was the icing on the cake for me. Every used snow blower including mtd etc were priced at $450+. New, minimum is around $600, I am glad I found this though. Very nice machine


----------



## Freezn

Here's the procedure for my Honda HS928. Should be very similar for the HS622


Tools Required –

Grease (your greases of choice)
Antisieze or Marine Water Resistant Grease
10mm Wrench
10mm Socket
12mm Wrench
14mm Wrench

· Remove support bracket that connects the Auger Transmission Housing. Four 10MM nuts/bolts on the top of the bucker and two that bolt direct to the Auger Housing.
· Remove Blower Shear Bolt
· Remove the Side Bolts that hold the Auger to the Bucket
· Carefully slide the Auger Out
· Remove Auger Shear Bolts and Slide Augers off. VERY IMPORTANT. Pay close attention to the orientation and direction of the auger rakes before sliding them off. Make some marks on the auger rakes with a grease pencil so you know the exact direction and alignment of the auger rakes when you reinstall them. The machine will not operate correctly if the augers are on backwards.
· Wipe old grease clean on the shafts, clean O Ring.
· Apply Marine grade Grease/Anti-sieze on both the shafts as well as the impeller shaft. I prefer Anti-sieze but you can't go wrong either way.
· Clean the flanges that hold the Auger to the Bucket. Thoroughly apply Marine-grade grease or Anti-sieze to the flange at cup of the flange.
· Put flanges back on Auger Ends and bolt everything back up. 
· When putting back the shear bolts, I use a small amount of anti-seize on the bolts.


----------



## parks450

Thanks Freezn, I took the auger blades off the shafts today and it was rusty but not terrible. The blades still spun freely on the shafts but I cleaned them and anti seized them anyways. Cleaned the bolts and anti seized those as well. Bearings on the end of the shafts where it bolts to the housing were good. Also did an oil change and new plug. Neither were real bad but I like knowing when it was done last and that its ready to go. 

Appreciate the help, I wasnt real familiar with the terminology. But once I looked at it its just a few bolts to take the auger blades out. Was very simple.


----------



## Freezn

Nice. Yeah, greasing those auger rakes only takes a few minutes, but the damage that can be done if the auger rake "fuses" to the shaft with rust followed by a hard hit to auger (rock, newspaper, hockey puck) can be catastrophic to the auger gear box or even bend the impeller shaft. I try to antiseize the auger shafts every 2 years. Easy job as long as you note the proper orientation of the auger rakes when reinstalling. Have fun with that HS622.


----------



## dbert

I always like the looks of the fairing between the bucket and the tractor on these models. 
Welcome to SBF John. Lots of good people here.


----------



## parks450

dbert said:


> I always like the looks of the fairing between the bucket and the tractor on these models.
> Welcome to SBF John. Lots of good people here.


I agree, they are "clean" looking. Thank you, seems like a lit of friendly and knowledgeable people here.


----------



## parks450

Freezn said:


> Nice. Yeah, greasing those auger rakes only takes a few minutes, but the damage that can be done if the auger rake "fuses" to the shaft with rust followed by a hard hit to auger (rock, newspaper, hockey puck) can be catastrophic to the auger gear box or even bend the impeller shaft. I try to antiseize the auger shafts every 2 years. Easy job as long as you note the proper orientation of the auger rakes when reinstalling. Have fun with that HS622.


Yea I can see it destroying the internals. I mechanic a lot on vehicles and see wheels, bearings u-joints etc all rusted together. The auger blades I just set them back in the housing when I pulled them off to be sure they didnt get put on backwards lol. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## russkat

I must have missed that one... I routinely check KSL classifieds and other sites for blowers in Wyoming.

The 622 is a unique design...



bwdbrn1 said:


> The transmission and auger clutch are all internal on the HS622. Much like a motorcycle transmission. There aren't any belts or chains to adjust to make it work. The drive axel to the tracks passes through seals in the transmission case, so there's nothing to lube. The only external adjustments are to the tension on the tracks themselves, a three position angle adjustment, and the play in the drive and auger cables.


----------



## parks450

russkat said:


> I must have missed that one... I routinely check KSL classifieds and other sites for blowers in Wyoming.
> 
> The 622 is a unique design...


I got it in rapid city SD, so tjat is why you didnt see it most likely lol. Its about 2 hours from where I live, and where we went for a short trip.


----------



## db9938

Do not ignore the trans oil. I don't remember the amount off the top of my head, but the oil is the same as the engine. And the easiest to drain and refill, is to put it in the service position, pull the plug, let it drain as you drop it down. Then move it back, and refill and replace the plug. 

The axle seals are the place to be concerned with to watch for leeks.


----------



## parks450

db9938 said:


> Do not ignore the trans oil. I don't remember the amount off the top of my head, but the oil is the same as the engine. And the easiest to drain and refill, is to put it in the service position, pull the plug, let it drain as you drop it down. Then move it back, and refill and replace the plug.
> 
> The axle seals are the place to be concerned with to watch for leeks.


I havent seen any leaks as of yet but I will keep my eyes on it. As far as the oil I will watch it as well. Thank you


----------



## parks450

Are you guys just using plain ole 5w-30 engine oil? I just bought valvoline 5w-30 engine oil. I see they recommend 4 stroke oil though


----------



## Sled

parks450 said:


> Are you guys just using plain ole 5w-30 engine oil? I just bought valvoline 5w-30 engine oil. I see they recommend 4 stroke oil though


that is a 4 stoke oil, just like in your car. 2 stroke oils are designed to mix with the fuel and be consumable. ideally a 4 stroke oil is not consumed. 2 stroke oil is typically labeled clearly on the bottle.


----------



## parks450

Sled said:


> that is a 4 stoke oil, just like in your car. 2 stroke oils are designed to mix with the fuel and be consumable. ideally a 4 stroke oil is not consumed. 2 stroke oil is typically labeled clearly on the bottle.


Ah, I presumed they meant ATV oil or omething of the sort. Ok good deal then. Was hoping i wouldnt have to change it back out .


----------



## Rizzo

Hey parks. Nice find. Bought mine new. $1700. Works great. Starts every time. One pull. The most snow I’ve gone through is 32 inches. Took awhile but it blew it. The only issue I’ve had is one axle seal leaked. Replaced Both seals probably 7 years ago and no problems. Easy job. Keep the tracks adjusted and change both oils. Engine and gear box. Gear box takes 5 - 30 weight. Tip the machine up onto the bucket and fill the gear box till the oil runs out. Enjoy it. It is a unique animal. They still sell them new in Canada. At least last year they did. Haven’t checked this year.


----------



## jrom

I should know this, but I've got a question for you guys that have geared machines: Do you have to be at a complete stop to change gears, or can you be on a slow roll?


----------



## [email protected]

Very nice machine and a great price!! Enjoy!!


----------



## SomeITGuy

I just picked up the same blower for 200$ CAD it's not as nice as yours, a lot more rusty but it runs amazing! Now to wire up some LEDs..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------

